# The Emporer Has No Brain.



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Goodbye Civil Liberties.

Goodbye Separation of Church and State.

The Emporer has no Brain.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Goodbye shred of respect from the rest of the world


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

:laugh: 4 more years of Bush and you think the whole country is doomed. You cant tell me there isnt seperation of church and state and you cant say our civil liberties have been taken away.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 4 more years of Bush and you think the whole country is doomed. You cant tell me there isnt seperation of church and state and you cant say our civil liberties have been taken away.


 With a president who claims he was sent by God to be the president, you can sure the hell claim seperation of church and state are in jeopardy.

Further to that, your civil liberties have already been eroded, it's not a matter of "might happen" it *did* happen.

But those are your problems and quite frankly I don't care much about em, it's the fact that Bush is f*cking up the middle east and inciting further islamic fundamentalism against western society that pisses me off. It'll be a fun 4 years...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 4 more years of Bush and you think the whole country is doomed. You cant tell me there isnt seperation of church and state and you cant say our civil liberties have been taken away.


 I don't mind your country is doomed: what concerns me more is that because of Bush obvious disrespect for international treaties, declarations and (soon to be former?) alliances the rest of the world is going to pay the price for this decision: that's what I mind...


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Goodbye Separation of Church and State.


 As if saying god in the pledge, having prayer in school or having the 10 commandments on the court house lawn is going to really hurt anyone. Give me a fuckin break. Just because its there doesnt mean you have to abide by them. I was always told that america was based on "majority rule, minority right" in my book that is the majority makes the decision and the minority has the right to bitch about it and thats about it.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

shouldnt you be smokin a joint or somethin!?


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

piranhaha said:


> shouldnt you be smokin a joint or somethin!?


 Me?!?! Im not the liberal pinko thats always complaining about the way Bush does things. If anything, if your upset by this election you should be the one sparkin up the bong. Kerry was for decriminalizing pot. SOMEHOW that is less disturbing to some people than saying GOD in the pledge. Doesnt that seems a bit fucked up?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranhaha said:


> shouldnt you be smokin a joint or somethin!?


 I am







..............

Quit Crying Boys and Griles


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Actually.....im sorry i responded like that. I know that everyone has their own feelings on things and a few posts on a forum are not enough to change anyones mind. Each to their own i guess.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

thats okay dwarfcat, i'm pleased that this thread actually isn't coming down to too much petty backbiting









however I am EXTREMELY outspoken and have this posted (like 10 times bigger) in my window at school... anyone who wants to use it is welcome to it!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> thats okay dwarfcat, i'm pleased that this thread actually isn't coming down to too much petty backbiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are in denial if you dont think hes your president.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

you're in denial if you think i'm not allowed my own opinion. sod off.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > thats okay dwarfcat, i'm pleased that this thread actually isn't coming down to too much petty backbiting
> ...










Like him or Hate him, he's your president.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

As far as I am concerned, he is not my president either. He just lives in a fancy house.

***At least my senators made it in....Way to go Feingold and Baldwin!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> you're in denial if you think i'm not allowed my own opinion. sod off.










she told you to Sod off Karen


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

didn't vote for him, don't believe in his ethics, morals, whatever you want to call them. my best friend in the whole world is gay and she can't marry her girlfriend who she loves very deeply and who happens to be a VERY good friend of mine. as far as i'm concerned that is a limitation in the pursuit of happiness.

i'm actually considering doing study abroad for as many years as I possibly can.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I find it sad that the far left and the majority of democrats are so disconnented from the heartland. Listen to all the news stations, CNN, Fox, NBC, MSNBC, this election came down to values/morals. I believe its going to take along time for the democrats to be viewed as a real party instead of a secular, hippie, liberal, no morals, bitter, crying, conspiracy starting, hating people that they appear to be.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> you're in denial if you think i'm not allowed my own opinion. sod off.


Entitled to your opinion yes, but your opinion is not the truth! He is Y*OUR* President, whether you want to believe it or not. And you WILL have to follow his laws or suffer the consequences. Same goes for everyone else living in the United States of America.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

User said:


> I find it sad that the far left and the majority of democrats are so disconnented from the heartland. Listen to all the news stations, CNN, Fox, NBC, MSNBC, this election came down to values/morals. I believe its going to take along time for the democrats to be viewed as a real party instead of a secular, hippie, liberal, no morals, bitter, crying, conspiracy starting, hating people that they appear to be.


 A long time??? It was only 4 yrs ago a democrat was the president. That may be the images of democrats people have in the rural south, but that is definitely not the view of the north.


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

the only thing i'm glad that happened out of this election is that california passed the stem cell research proposition...

something that makes me pretty angry is how they have voting stations at churches... this doesnt makes sense to me.. especially for you claiming that there IS separation of church and state. why not move voting booths from churches to parks and other public places... these are all public goods that everyone pays for. they can accomodate both the parking and number of people showing up to vote


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > you're in denial if you think i'm not allowed my own opinion. sod off.
> ...


 Fortunately, he does not make laws, he can veto. The senators and house make laws. I do not have to respect him or even pay attention to him. That is my right as an American. This is not a dictatorship and he is not a dictator = dissention is allowed.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Bunch of Crybabies


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Bunch of Crybabies


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

User said:


> I believe its going to take along time for the democrats to be viewed as a real party instead of a secular, hippie, liberal, no morals, bitter, crying, conspiracy starting, hating people that they appear to be.


 That's an idiotic statement considering 55 million people voted for them, thanks but no.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

seharebo said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > I find it sad that the far left and the majority of democrats are so disconnented from the heartland. Listen to all the news stations, CNN, Fox, NBC, MSNBC, this election came down to values/morals. I believe its going to take along time for the democrats to be viewed as a real party instead of a secular, hippie, liberal, no morals, bitter, crying, conspiracy starting, hating people that they appear to be.
> ...


 I am from the north, and I dont see that description being too far from the truth.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

seharebo said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 I meant the things like his provisions in Homeland Security, No Child Left Behind, and whatever else he puts into play under his Administration.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Can someone ask Bush and the Frisco ****...oops...I mean his wife....to step out of the way for they are both blocking the view of their daughters behind them during this Speech


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> seharebo said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...












I really don't have anything else to say, the race is finished. I didn't know Montana, North and South Dakota, Nevada, Utah, Idaho, Wyoming, Nebraska, and so on are southern states lol - the majority, view the issues the same as the south.









Don't forget Ohio.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> seharebo said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


As far as i'm concerned if I wanted such a thing as the Patriot Act and to have my government think for me and to remove all my rights as a citizen - to go as far as revoking Habeus Corpus.... I might as well be living in a communist country. At least they work in theory.

btw: do NOT tell me you wouldn't be bitching if monsiur consul-for-life Bush had lost.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > seharebo said:
> ...


 Tell me how your rights have been stripped from you. What could you have done before that you cannot do now?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I go to a church that embraces every religion and every lifestyle. We have a good 40% or more gay population in the church. One couple eloped to San Francisco awhile back to get married and to formally proclaim their unity. It is now revoked and wouldn't it be nice if EVERYONE could have a formal union of their love?

I am a woman. I have a RIGHT to what I do to MY body. Since when is it the government's business? If they want to cut off my reproductive choices, can I cut off theirs?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > seharebo said:
> ...


 The same Patriot Act that John Kerry voted for ?

btw, you have no clue what living in communist country is like .. guess what - I do - to compare this with Bush regime is nothing short of asinine


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 4 more years of Bush and you think the whole country is doomed. You cant tell me there isnt seperation of church and state and you cant say our civil liberties have been taken away.


 bush is tryin to run a theocracy, his morality is playing in to the government which it shouldnt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

illnino said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: 4 more years of Bush and you think the whole country is doomed. You cant tell me there isnt seperation of church and state and you cant say our civil liberties have been taken away.
> ...


 As if morals were a bad thing? Right. Obviously America voted him in for a reason, he must be doing something right.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I go to a church that embraces every religion and every lifestyle. We have a good 40% or more gay population in the church. One couple eloped to San Francisco awhile back to get married and to formally proclaim their unity. It is now revoked and wouldn't it be nice if EVERYONE could have a formal union of their love?


 Oh this I have got to hear, cause I have never known a religion that supports gay couples/marriage/unity. So of what religion is this church you speak of?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Unitarian Universalism, an unassuming welcoming religion that happens to be a joy to attend every Sunday. I used to dread having to sit through services at my last church.

One of my friends lived in Communist China- not an ideal situation, but she says she liked it better than Bush. And I said in theory. Not actuallity.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> SMITZ71 Posted on Nov 3 2004, 12:08 PM
> Can someone ask Bush and the Frisco ****...oops...I mean his wife....to step out of the way for they are both blocking the view of their daughters behind them during this Speech


Pop quiz, who would you hit, Jenna or Barbara?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: i decided to stay my but out of this thread
alot of tension happing here
and everyone is actually keeping it very clean for a change

and hopefully this will be the last thread about this


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: i decided to stay my but out of this thread
> alot of tension happing here
> and everyone is actually keeping it very clean for a change
> 
> and hopefully this will be the last thread about this


True, its remained overall respectful.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

I was amazed to see the respect shared between both Bush n Kerry to one another....I thought for sure Bush was gonna make some cocky comments in his speech, but he proved me wrong n I'll have to give him a lil credit for keeping things respectful


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

*sigh* still disappointed. but yeah, this has all been very respectful

(well if i haven't been that respectful... i have a good reason: i'm a little edgy- i live on a floor with a very psychotic georgian republican who has been running up and down the halls ALL DAY screaming 'WE WON THE WAR!' not sure if he means the civil war or the election.)


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

> I am a woman. I have a RIGHT to what I do to MY body. Since when is it the government's business?


Like you have a RIGHT to ingest illegal drugs? You do not have rights to do ANYTHING you want, only those things that do not interefere with the lives of others. And when your body contains the life of another human being, who gives you the RIGHT to destroy it?

The irony is, I am pro-choice, but get upset when people beleive they have a RIGHT to do any damn thing they please.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> > I am a woman. I have a RIGHT to what I do to MY body. Since when is it the government's business?
> 
> 
> Like you have a RIGHT to ingest illegal drugs? You do not have rights to do ANYTHING you want, only those things that do not interefere with the lives of others. And when your body contains the life of another human being, who gives you the RIGHT to destroy it?
> ...










dam u just opened the pandora's box


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> didn't vote for him, don't believe in his ethics, morals, whatever you want to call them. my best friend in the whole world is gay and she can't marry her girlfriend who she loves very deeply and who happens to be a VERY good friend of mine. as far as i'm concerned that is a limitation in the pursuit of happiness.
> 
> i'm actually considering doing study abroad for as many years as I possibly can.


 It's not one mans decision that your gay friends cannot marry. It is a moral and ethical issue, and its the PEOPLE that have decided the issue. 11 States had a referendum on the issue and every single one of them voted NO to allowing gay marriage.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> > I am a woman. I have a RIGHT to what I do to MY body. Since when is it the government's business?
> 
> 
> Like you have a RIGHT to ingest illegal drugs? You do not have rights to do ANYTHING you want, only those things that do not interefere with the lives of others. And when your body contains the life of another human being, who gives you the RIGHT to destroy it?
> ...


*sigh* I was referring to the pro-choice/pro-life issue.

You didn't include the entire quote:

"I am a woman. I have a RIGHT to what I do to MY body. Since when is it the government's business? If they want to cut off my reproductive choices, can I cut off theirs?"

as for the gay marriage issue: IT SHOULDN'T BE UP TO ANY GOVERNMENT, FEDERAL OR STATE. marriage is a vow started by the church, therefore should come under separation of church and state.

NOW, i'm off to Chem class to become all edumacated and stuff.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I was merely pointing out that you don't have a free ticket pass to do anything you want to yourself, which includes not only reproductive issues but all issues.

As far as gay marriage, marriage is a GOVERNMENT issue because there are GOVERNMENTAL benefits/restrictions for married couples. Do you think we should legally allow polyagamy because its a religious beleif?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

people here need jesus haha...be saved my child


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I was merely pointing out that you don't have a free ticket pass to do anything you want to yourself, which includes not only reproductive issues but all issues.
> 
> As far as gay marriage, marriage is a GOVERNMENT issue because there are GOVERNMENTAL benefits/restrictions for married couples. Do you think we should legally allow polyagamy because its a religious beleif?


 Try counting, gay marriage= 1+1= same number as traditional marriages

POLYGAMY is when 1+1+1+1 etc.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > I was merely pointing out that you don't have a free ticket pass to do anything you want to yourself, which includes not only reproductive issues but all issues.
> ...


 Well obviously, we all know that. But the issue she brought up is that religion should be the deciding factor for marriage, not goverment. And I stated that some religions beleive in polyagamy, just as some believe in gay marriage (Although not really, its 'political' churches that support this). So if what she is saying stands, then we should legalize polyagamy right?

But she is WRONG, because marriage is a GOVERNMENT issue because the governemnt grants priveledges/restrictions to married couples.

If you want to bring the issue down to morals and ethics, then the people have spoken, and they have shown that they are STRONGLY against gay marriage. 11 states had an AMENDMENT on their referendum to ban gay marriage and all of them passed it.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

User said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: i decided to stay my but out of this thread
> ...


 Don't count your chickens yet i just got off of work







..j/k enough fighting, the ball is 100% in the republican's court, all you can do is sit back and enjoy the show..i pray to god that i am 100% wrong with my predictions for the sake of everyone..but America has spoken as a whole and this is the decision we have to live with like it or not. Now if we could all come together on one common goal and turn up the heat on osama full blast, we would be heading in the right direction.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

forgetting all political issues. What possible reason could there be to ban gay marriage? Regardless if it is the church or the government decision. How is it anyone elses business who someone wants to be with?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Mainly Wolf Fish, the arguement is its immoral...this is from the born-twice- Christians.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


I'm hoping both parties can come together, like they have done in the past and destory the enemy.



Wolfish said:


> forgetting all political issues. What possible reason could there be to ban gay marriage? Regardless if it is the church or the government decision. How is it anyone elses business who someone wants to be with?


With all do respect, you just don't understand Americas conservative base.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> With all do respect, you just don't understand Americas conservative base.


hence why i asked a question....i don't understand what the moral issue with gay marriage is.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> > With all do respect, you just don't understand Americas conservative base.
> 
> 
> hence why i asked a question....i don't understand what the moral issue with gay marriage is.


For some its Jewish/Christian fountain by the founding fathers. But also, I have atheist friends who simply cant stand gays or gay marriage more than religious people, so it isn't just a religious perspective, its really hard to explain to be honest.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

because marrage has always been celebrated between the union of a man and a woman, alot of gay people were delusional to think kerry was for gay marrage, he was not..he was for maybe some kind of union for gays that aloud thier partner certain rights, but not gay marrage. i'm against gay marrages, because i agree that a union between two of the same sex's is immoral and worse then inbreeding. but as long as its not in front of me and my kids i could careless if thier unions did allow thier partners some form of credability.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

IMO these social ideology issues must be put on the backburner for now. Its time to find some common ground , so the country can repair and heal. I thank John Kerry for not dragging this election out, he really showed some patriotism and wisdom.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

diddye said:


> people here need jesus haha...be saved my child


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

btw i am not prejudice against gay people, i admit i just dont understand it, and don't agree with it...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> > I am a woman. I have a RIGHT to what I do to MY body. Since when is it the government's business?
> 
> 
> Like you have a RIGHT to ingest illegal drugs? You do not have rights to do ANYTHING you want, only those things that do not interefere with the lives of others.


 Actually you have whatever rights the government feels like granting. Despite the fact that you aren't doing harm to anybody but yourself you can not ingest drugs the government has deemed illegal which is a huge trampling of a person's freedoms. Telling a person they can or can not get high is tantamount to telling somebody what they can or can not think.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Liquid said:


> btw i am not prejudice against gay people, i admit i just dont understand it, and don't agree with it...


 Thats okay not to agree, but to understand that America has come so far- it was unacceptable for people of two different nationalities (i'm talking black/white marriages here) 200 years ago to marry, and now to say that its not okay for two people who were born gay (widely accepted fact) and obviously in love and care deeply for one another to not be able to be tied in a ceremony to sanctify their love. And YES- even tie themselves together and to be accepted by the government as thus.... Well I find it very unfair and unjust.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > btw i am not prejudice against gay people, i admit i just dont understand it, and don't agree with it...
> ...


 Your born Gay







Wow got to right that one down ..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


 It would be nice if people contribute to this thread via the conversation instead of clowning it.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Thats the all important question; "Are you born gay" or "Do you choose to be gay".


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

User said:


> Thats the all important question; "Are you born gay" or "Do you choose to be gay".


 well, i know people who have found out later in life (grew up with a good friend who's mom realized she was gay after her divorce and now has a signifigant other- 100x happier with her than she EVER was with the husband), and then there are those like my friend greg who from the time of 4 his mom 'knew' he was gay. She never mentioned it to him- encouraged or discouraged, just watched him grow into a very bright, articulate, gay man. A lot of people who end up realizing they are gay have been repressed from a very young age.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Filo said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 Filo Your one to talk







, Most of the Garbage you post on "Your Threads" aint worth a crap , Do I Have to pm your girl to have a talk with you ?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

User said:


> Thats the all important question; "Are you born gay" or "Do you choose to be gay".


 actually its a little of both

one of my best friends is gay and he has known it almost his whole life

but he also chooses to be gay back in the day when peoples thought of them as the devil.so i guess its up to the person to decide


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Guys, personaly experiences and anecdotes are not hard evidence. There are studies regarding genetic predispositions towards homosexuality, those would be evidence. I can't be bothered to dig them up because quite frankly I don't give a crap about gay people, but they're around somewhere.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 What are you talking about? That was the old Filo, I am a born twice Christian goody boy now


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

I just don't get why everyone is so against gay marriage. Why, under the constitution, are we discriminating against more than 10% of the population? It is complete bigotry....everyone is not free in America. Everyone has their own set of morals, so to say that it is a moral issue is not correct. It is completely unjust and segregation.

***Although all of the moral meat-heads seem to enjoy lesbianism in their porn..hypcrites..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Filo said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


 Well in that case, since you said , I will keep it on topic


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > btw i am not prejudice against gay people, i admit i just dont understand it, and don't agree with it...
> ...


 i agree, they should come up with a seperate type of union between gay people, call it whatever, but uhh..i guess i shouldn't be talking about something i dont understand, i for the life of me do not understand why a man would choose anouther hairy prick over a womans soft touch.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hey, according to ron white EVERYONE is a little bit gay.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hey, according to ron white EVERYONE is a little bit gay.


 im cool with lesbians...but only on saturdays







......

........why do i feel a bit ignorant now


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

People who say "EVERYONE" is a little bit gay need to be punched in the mouth


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > > I am a woman. I have a RIGHT to what I do to MY body. Since when is it the government's business?
> ...


 You've lost a lot of credibility with that statement. Illegal drugs take a huge toll on America, both financially, health wise, and otherwise.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

seharebo said:


> I just don't get why everyone is so against gay marriage. Why, under the constitution, are we discriminating against more than 10% of the population? It is complete bigotry....everyone is not free in America. Everyone has their own set of morals, so to say that it is a moral issue is not correct. It is completely unjust and segregation.
> 
> ***Although all of the moral meat-heads seem to enjoy lesbianism in their porn..hypcrites..


HAHAHAHAHA. 10% of the population is gay now? That's a new one to me!! Parading around with bullshit facts like this just hurts your cause. The fact is, one of the MAIN deciding factors of this election was VALUES, and the American people have been heard. We do not want this immoral act to be sanctified with marriage.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

the gay issue is addressed in the bible in LEVITICUS (18:22 I think?). Leviticus is also how colonial America justified slavery. Leviticus was a sick f*ck.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> You've lost a lot of credibility with that statement. Illegal drugs take a huge toll on America, both financially, health wise, and otherwise.


 Look, this is my "I care if Enrigo thinks I have credibility" face









Financial toll on America? In what sense? It's not an inherent evil of drugs that your idiot government spends trillions trying to fight them. If the government outlawed air and spent a trillion dollars finding a way the live without it, would you say "air is bad because of the financial toll it takes on society"?

And health wise? What about the health toll from smoking? What about the health toll from drinking? Both of those legal substances cost exponentially more than treatment for drugs ever will. And what about the health toll from all the people who injure themselves doing dangerous activities like skiing? Should skiing be demonized and outlawed because of the huge health toll it costs america in broken bones, missed work days, and the deaths that result from those people skiing in the backcountry getting caught in avalanches?

Why is it that drugs are bad based on the health toll and financial toll, yet those other things that cost more in terms of both health and money are ok? Where's your credibility if you're going to use such contradictory points?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


 One illegal drug that I know of also helps some who are very ill...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hey, according to ron white EVERYONE is a little bit gay.


 Everyone is "alittle" bit gay? Thats a slap in the face to straight people. How about every gay person is "alittle" bit straight.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

User said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > hey, according to ron white EVERYONE is a little bit gay.
> ...


 LMAO!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...












a message from W to Filo:


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 Well, do gay people think their alittle straight - hell no their gay.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


 wow thanks for the blast from the past. what was that the 80s? so tasteful by the way.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 Yeah i bet he was on coke


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Seems like everything in this thread has to do with MORALS. Gay marriage, drug use, etc. These issues will not be changed in the near future, so argue away.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

lol go see 'they call me tater salad'- thats where i got the 'everyones a little bit gay' quote.... has to do with porn. pretty funny actually.

hurray for porn.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey maybe you believe you got a little gay in you, well then you keep on thinking that, but dont say that about the rest of us straight people.

I dont care what a some "tater salad" said.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Gay's aren't being told that homosexuality is being outlawed, they are just being told that the government won't recognize it.
So what? 
So anyone who wants to legally be married can?
Well, if that's the case then I bet there will be a few fathers marrying their daughters too. Some might think it's immoral, and some might not.
Same with gay marriage. But you don't hear incest people bitching about it.
I'm so sick of hearing people bitch and whine about "their rights".
and not only about gay right's issues, also about privacy and security issues.

heh... wow a little rant and I'm not pissed at the hubby anymore
except I'm sure Ill get slammed for this...


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

bush wins! I dont mind gays at all. Unless they are totally flaming and throw it in your face because they are soooo proud to be gay. As for gay marriage. I m totally against it. Women want to marry women. men want to marry men. Its like gays want EVERYTHING! i dont like the idea of gay marriage....BUT...on the other hand.....if a couple of gays get married. its not really hurting anyone.

P.S.

hahah i cant believe some people think its the end of america since bush won. Proud to be an american baby!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

delirium said:


> Gay's aren't being told that homosexuality is being outlawed, they are just being told that the government won't recognize it.
> So what?
> So anyone who wants to legally be married can?
> Well, if that's the case then I bet there will be a few fathers marrying their daughters too. Some might think it's immoral, and some might not.
> ...


 very well said


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

So what happens if a gay couple goes to Las Vegas to get married at one of those cheap Vegas chapels by an elvis personator? Is that marriage considered binding?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey.... it bound britney spears. lol. no. gays can't legally get married. it'd be more of a promise ceremony.

Incest causes genetic deformities- ever seen the amish and mennonites with multiple digits? Gays don't cause many deformities (in that sense) because... well... either a) they adopt, or b) lesbians can use sperm from banks or donating friends.... i'm not saying there aren't any um, inbred gays out there... but hopefully you get my gist.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

You need a marriage license to be legally bound.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> Gays don't cause many deformities


Yes they do, have u seen the state on a ring when its been assfucked.
Damn that looks nasty








Now thats deformed


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> > Gays don't cause many deformities
> 
> 
> Yes they do, have u seen the state on a ring when its been assfucked.
> ...


if you mean what i think you mean....







things i didn't need to think about.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Neither do I but that bloody google image search has shown me things I never wanted to see :laugh:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> > Gays don't cause many deformities
> 
> 
> Yes they do, have u seen the state on a ring when its been assfucked.
> ...





Mr_redbelly said:


> > Gays don't cause many deformities
> 
> 
> Yes they do, have u seen the state on a ring when its been assfucked.
> ...





Mr_redbelly said:


> > Gays don't cause many deformities
> 
> 
> Yes they do, have u seen the state on a ring when its been assfucked.
> ...





Mr_redbelly said:


> > Gays don't cause many deformities
> 
> 
> Yes they do, have u seen the state on a ring when its been assfucked.
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Now heres the kicker...

A hermaphrodite marrying any gender.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on Nov 4 2004, 12:47 AM
> Now heres the kicker...
> 
> A hermaphrodite marrying any gender. laughlong.gif


f*cking hell now THATS disgusting









Chicks with dicks just arn't right


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> > Ms_Nattereri Posted on Nov 4 2004, 12:47 AM
> > Now heres the kicker...
> >
> > A hermaphrodite marrying any gender. laughlong.gif
> ...


 but Lipstick Lesbians are?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Mr_redbelly said:
> 
> 
> > > Ms_Nattereri Posted on Nov 4 2004, 12:47 AM
> ...


 Whats lipstick ******?


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Damn right they are, I'd pay to see that.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Mr_redbelly said:
> ...


 Lipstick Lesbians refers to Lesbians who um... aren't butch.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ahh the good ******!!


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Oh I'd only pay to see nice looking ****** at it, not the manly ones


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

WHY is that exactly? I can never figure out men's attraction to women making out?! What do they think, they'll be asked to join in? Earth to guys! THEY DON'T LIKE PENISES!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what has this thread turned into


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> WHY is that exactly? I can never figure out men's attraction to women making out?! What do they think, they'll be asked to join in? Earth to guys! THEY DON'T LIKE PENISES!


With all this talk sounds like you dont either ........
How could you understand ? Your not a Man , but that person in your avitar looks like one....

Ever heard of GHB ......they'll take the Penis


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Nothing to do with joining in, I wouldn't do that.

Most ****** look to much like men.
Funny tho they don't like penises but theres always a macho 1 that acts like a man, funny that.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> THEY DON'T LIKE PENISES!


 well, neither do I so at least we have that in common


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> With all this talk sounds like you dont either ........


*cough cough* rather fond of them myself.









But... I don't get it. My friend Greg who is gay is like obsessed with my tits! Not that he is sexually attracted to them, just facinated!
And gay guy porn just doesn't do it for me. Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I dunno its just fun watching hot girls make out!







and im sure many men are fascinated with your tits tinker.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > With all this talk sounds like you dont either ........
> ...


 ok...








Lets see what this obsession is all about , No head shots of your self please


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 lol. naaaaah. no way am i removing that bar from my avitar


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 Send it in a Pm to me but Cover your face , I dont want to spoil it


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > THEY DON'T LIKE PENISES!
> ...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...










damn Harley...
That was harsh.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

delirium said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 lol that was mean...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 no way. 'specially if you're gonna take that attitude


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Damn U Harley I almost got her to get em out now U spoiled it :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


Well Fine ...:laugh: be that way :rasp:

delirium,
You know I got nothing but Love for you Sweets











> Damn U Harley I almost got her to get em out now
> U spoiled it


Bro your like 12 , it would be against the law if she did


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Now heres the ultimate kicker....

A normal man and women... OMFG what a sin that is!! It should be outlawed! Its just f*cking disgusting to even think about a traditional marriage.

All this lib-sh*t just for a damn title is old, get a civil union or just tell everyone your married and move the f*ck on - the country doesnt care.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

User said:


> Now heres the ultimate kicker....
> 
> A normal man and women... OMFG what a sin that is!! It should be outlawed! Its just f*cking disgusting to even think about a traditional marriage.
> 
> All this lib-sh*t just for a damn title is old, get a civil union and move the f*ck on - the country doesnt care.


 WTF?! Man + Woman = couple??


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

User said:


> Now heres the ultimate kicker....
> 
> A normal man and women... OMFG what a sin that is!! It should be outlawed! Its just f*cking disgusting to even think about a traditional marriage.
> 
> All this lib-sh*t just for a damn title is old, get a civil union or just tell everyone your married and move the f*ck on - the country doesnt care.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Me 12


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Me 12










he's 15


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Mr_redbelly said:
> 
> 
> > Me 12
> ...


Still against the law, (15 aint 18) do the math ...Smartguys


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Who told u I was 12 or 15?
Cos they must be thick as sh*t


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Who told u I was 12 or 15?
> Cos they must be thick as sh*t


 By the way you act















Im playing I just thru that out there for a joke ...Get it Joke








Like why did the Chicken cross the road ?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Who told u I was 12 or 15?
> Cos they must be thick as sh*t










but you look so young in your avatar (chunk)


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ye I know it must be the layer after layer of fat that keeps me lookin so young.
DO NOT ask for the truffle shuffle,lol


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

<-- 18 and STILL not posting the unedited pic; so you think you had me close to sending it to you redbelly?:rock: ....now you'll never know! MUAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Y did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Na I know I didn't stand a chance, was hoping tho :laugh:

Glad u took it as a joke, unlike some nobhead I could mention


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

LOL my senior year in highschool the local TKE brothers decided I was an unofficial honorary TKE 'little sister'. OH MY GOD the parties....







Just learned to take pretty much nothing they said seriously.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Nite all.
It's 1.45am here and I 'm too damn tired to post anymore.

Cya


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Nite all.
> It's 1.45am here and I 'm too damn tired to post anymore.
> 
> Cya










fine leave now in the mist of all the fun


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Goodbye Civil Liberties.
> 
> Goodbye Separation of Church and State.
> 
> The Emporer has no Brain.


 I don't care who others vote for. I vote for you!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> LOL my senior year in highschool the local TKE brothers decided I was an unofficial honorary TKE 'little sister'. OH MY GOD the parties....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TKE Fraternity? What were you doing at a Greek party if you were still in high school?!?







Did you end up joining a sorority?

Talk about derailing the thread :laugh:


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey, I won't make any other judgements based on some little avatar, but shes definately got nice skin and hair


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

dunno bout TKE but this is my favorite frat :laugh:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

No, Bush isn't the anti-christ. No, Bush isn't hitler. No, we're not going have a mass genocide because Bush was elected. He's not going to spark the armaggedon. He's not going to attempt global domination, we're not going to war with russia, china isn't going to invade us, and there isn't going to be a f*cking draft.

America isn't going to crumble, the world isn't going to end, muslims in america aren't going to be put into concentration camps, black people aren't going to be enslaved again.

The only thing that people seem to be looking at is the Iraq situation. Does it matter anymore? Kerry said that if he was elected into office that he wouldn't pull out of Iraq and that we'd stay there as long as needed. So, with that being said, has anyone even bothered into looking into the domestic policies of each candidate? Probably not.

Four more years of Bush isn't going to raise the army of the dead to stamp out the light of good. God...

p.s. i voted for kerry


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > LOL my senior year in highschool the local TKE brothers decided I was an unofficial honorary TKE 'little sister'. OH MY GOD the parties....
> ...


nope. i would never personally join a sorority. met lots of them in highschool found out i really don't tend to get along with most sisters.

my highschool was an afilliate of a college. a couple of guys who had graduated the year before me and who were really good friends went to the college, and then joined TKE.

my parents sort of did hands off parenting my senior year- as long as i kept up a B average. soooo basically every weekend went out with 'the boys'. never drove, always was in good company... as safe as you can get when you're UAD.

lol, derailing? its jumped the tracks and heading for the border!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The Mood Seems Alot more mellower in here now...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

the georgian running the halls finally went to sleep


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Pres Bush graduated from Yale and Harvard. Where did you graduate from Tinkerbelle?

"nuff said"


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i'm currently in college maintaining a 4.0

what percentile was he in his classes?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

When you get accepted at an Ivy League college let me know, I'll congraduate you. When you get elected to the highest office in the world, again, I'll congrduate you, then you can put Pres Bush down.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

just because i don't have the same caliber of education doesn't mean I can't have an opinion. Education does NOT mean everything; someone has to graduate in the lowest precentile in every class. And Ivy Leauge doesn't always mean best for everyone. I know very bright people who shrugged off the Ivy Leauge for a smaller less prestigious college with a more personalized approach. Financially wise, I decided to go to a state school because I really did not want to work up a large debt, and also I have TAP credits prepaid within the State System of Higher Education in Pennsylvania. Personally, I also find that a smaller system works well for me. I need smaller classes for me to be successful with one on one time with professors.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bill Gates said f*ck Harvard? or and became the richest Fool in the world :laugh: 
BTW, My GPA is like a .50, yea fockers, it aint a typo, but i can out drink everyone of you's!








Good Drunken night Everyone! (Still sober BTW)


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

"just because i don't have the same caliber of education doesn't mean I don't have an opinion."

Same caliber as in "higher"? It's not the GPA that I'm concern about, it's getting accepted into an Ivy League school. We all know how difficult it is just to be "accepted" to an Ivy League school.

If you are not in the same caliber of education as you have stated, and called Pres Bush brainless, where does it put you?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

*sigh* its 1 in the morning. you know what I meant.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Congradulations on your grades and keep up the good work. Looks like you have a bright future ahead of you.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > LOL my senior year in highschool the local TKE brothers decided I was an unofficial honorary TKE 'little sister'. OH MY GOD the parties....
> ...


 Didn't you party on college campuses in high school? I went to quite a few frat parties between the ages of 16-18. Never would join a sorority though.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Bill Gates said f*ck Harvard? or and became the richest Fool in the world :laugh:
> BTW, My GPA is like a .50, yea fockers, it aint a typo, but i can out drink everyone of you's!
> 
> 
> ...


 Fuckin right man, I'm going to school, I'm going to get my diploma and then I'm going to get a job, not go around the rest of my life talking about my grade point average in school. I don't know a single company that asks for a school transcript when you apply to work there so f*ck the 4.0 GPA, it isn't good for anything other than snooty students being able to say "well I maintain a 4.0 GPA". Well I missed Monday classes every day last semester so I could stay home and f*ck my female roomate


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Gates said f*ck Harvard? or and became the richest Fool in the world :laugh:
> ...


 I actually know quite a few places in WI that ask for your college GPA on your app and resume. The economy is so poor and the amount of available employment is so minimal that everything comes into to play. That is if you want to make more than 30000 starting.


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> "just because i don't have the same caliber of education doesn't mean I don't have an opinion."
> 
> Same caliber as in "higher"? It's not the GPA that I'm concern about, it's getting accepted into an Ivy League school. We all know how difficult it is just to be "accepted" to an Ivy League school.
> 
> If you are not in the same caliber of education as you have stated, and called Pres Bush brainless, where does it put you?


actually all you really need in order to get accepted to an ivy league school is either money, fame, know somebody.

the president has all of those covered

my girlfriend got rejected from UC Irvine, but got into MIT (prestigious though it's not ivy league) because she was a close family friend to a researcher there.

her grades were good enough to get her to ucla, but they werent good enough to get her into mit without knowing somebody


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

seharebo said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


 No sh*t, we don't really do that up in Canada. Here it's all experience, so while my GPA is only a 3.6 because I don't bust my ass trying for a 4.0 I work two days a week in the Human Resources Department of one of the biggest corporations in Toronto building my resume. I don't think my grades would get me sh*t, being able to say I've facilitated job interviews, screened candidates and assisted with WSIB training on the other hand WILL help me land a job in the field I'm studying (Human Resources).

That and with the huge labor shortage on its way as the baby boomers retire, assuming our economy doesn't crash there's gonna be plenty of jobs to go around.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Human Resources, huh. That is the field that I work in. I am a HR Administrator. Good luck to you it is a trying, but rewarding field. If I don't get in to law school I think I will get my PHR certification.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> We all know how difficult it is just to be "accepted" to an Ivy League school.


 When the man who graduated both Harvard and Yale knows so little about the outside world that he thought the proper term for people living in Pakistan was "Pakis", I'd have to say getting accepted to an ivy league school can't be too dependent on intelligence. Thank f*cking god he wasn't thanking the people of Niger in his speach...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

seharebo said:


> Human Resources, huh. That is the field that I work in. I am a HR Administrator. Good luck to you it is a trying, but rewarding field. If I don't get in to law school I think I will get my PHR certification.


 That's awesome, I want to build up my experience for a few years after graduating and then go into consulting for myself, there's a shitload of money to be made in that. I'm going for my certification after I graduate and then I'm done with this schooling business (not likely since I'll need to stay informed if I want to get into consulting... damnit)


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm in school for engineering now, and its allllll about networking and work experience. I am likely to get a co-op job by reaching out to people who graduated both from my school and from my fraternity.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

phreakah said:


> actually all you really need in order to ..... know somebody.


 the name of the game.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

phreakah said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > "just because i don't have the same caliber of education doesn't mean I don't have an opinion."
> ...


 Too true. My highschool has some of the better scores in Pennsylvania, and the top one in York County (not that it was too hard to accomplish that).

Its not just apparently who you know, but what you are- race, gender, background. 2 girls from my school applied to very similar, and sometimes the same colleges; Alia two years ago, Becky just last year.

Alia is a black South African, articulate and extremely smart from years at a Swiss boarding school. She applied (regular decision) to Georgetown, Yale, Harvard, Carnegie-Mellon, Dartmouth, Brown and Cornell. Her SATs were a 1540, her GPA a 3.95 - she was accepted at all schools, and both Georgetown and Yale began to actively try to recruit her. She now attends Carnegie-Mellon

Becky is a white, upper class daughter of a doctor, articulate and extremely smart in her own outspoken way. She applied (early decision) to Yale, Harvard, Dartmouth, Brown, and Cornell. Her SATS were a 1550, her GPA a 4.0 - Dartmouth, Yale, and Harvard all rejected her. She now attends Cornell

Oddly enough, a guy in Becky & My class, Shane who had the highest SATs in our class (1580) and was valedictorian (4.25gpa) also applied to Cornell and Carnegie Mellon (as well as some local schools who jumped at the chance to get him), he was rejected from both of them.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

What the hell is a valedictorian?
I've always wondered


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I'm in school for engineering now, and its allllll about networking and work experience. I am likely to get a co-op job by reaching out to people who graduated both from my school and from my fraternity.


 My husband is an engineer and graduated from Purdue 7 years ago and all the job interviews he has had have always asked for his college transcipts.
Even the Italian company that he worked for in Nigeria that his dad hooked him up with.

from what I understand HR in a sh*t load of companies have been cracking down on stuff like that, because of people padding thier resumes.
GPA verification is getting to be the norm now.


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> What the hell is a valedictorian?
> I've always wondered


 ranked #1 in your class


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ah I c


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

whats this got to do with the emporers brain?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

dpwright said:


> whats this got to do with the emporers brain?


 nothing


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> phreakah said:
> 
> 
> > rchan11 said:
> ...


 THey don't base it all on grades and SATs...


----------

